# Vari Kennel 500



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the internal dimentions of these kennes? I am not sure if they give it for the outter dimentions of the plastic lip and then lose a couple inches on the inside? Please help. Would like to know b/c I am trying to make a decision between a plastic kennel or wired for car transport.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would be leery of using a vari kennel or a wire kennel in the car. I've heard of some awful incidents during accidents, where the crate bent(wire) or the crate popped open or broke when the dog hit it (airline/plastic kennel) and the dogs ended up loose on the highway. 


Here is some video showing what can happen with plastic crates under a lot of force:


This is scientific testing of various means of transporting a dog: 





 

Here's another German video that shows that even two seatbelts around a small plastic crate turned sideways still cause it to explode:







This is non-scientific testing between a vari kennel type crate and the Ruff Tough crate I hadn't seen before (impact from the top and being tossed out of a truck while carrying a load):


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

On the floor: 21 X 24.5 X 28.5. This is one of the newer 500 sized Vari-kennels with the more rounder shape.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We have one. It says Large 36" x 24" x 26" on the outside under the name.

Inside dimensions are 32" x 20" x 22".


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

lhczth said:


> On the floor: 21 X 24.5 X 28.5. This is one of the newer 500 sized Vari-kennels with the more rounder shape.


I dont think we are talking about the same size. The 500 measures 40"lx27"wx30"h External That seems like a lot of space lost.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would consider using a wire crate because of ventilation and I see you are in a very hot part of the country.


----------

